# flounder got a limit and left them biting.



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

Went fishing this morning. fishing for about 5 hours and snaged around 14. I caught my limit on arties (gulp) I will post pics later.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Solid report right there.


----------



## Rex22 (Jan 26, 2007)

10-4!


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

marty x valley boy said:


> Went fishing this morning. fishing for about 5 hours and snaged around 14. I caught my limit on arties (gulp) I will post pics later.


 when i left were the fish still holding up under the bridge


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*pics*

Here are the pics.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Super Nice!


----------



## Mr.Warsaw (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice Catch!


----------



## bedicheck (Jan 9, 2006)

i see you're from kemah, but what bay system were you in?


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

wow your the man thanks for the report and pics


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

oh yeh!!!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

man that is nice, congratulations!


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

*Good Job*

Thats some nice flatties!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Very Nice! Gives me hope for tomorrow night.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*flounder*

I forgot to add that the fish were all caught in the seabrook flats area and in the seabrook lagoon.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

SWEEEET..... Love those flat fish...


----------



## live2fish-fish2live (May 23, 2008)

*limit of flounder*



marty x valley boy said:


> Went fishing this morning. fishing for about 5 hours and snaged around 14. I caught my limit on arties (gulp) I will post pics later.


What area are you fishing, its not much of a report if you only report what you caught and what you caught them on........


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*Where*



live2fish-fish2live said:


> What area are you fishing, its not much of a report if you only report what you caught and what you caught them on........


I did 2 post before yours.


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

Great fish. congrats.


----------



## Crispito (Aug 30, 2005)

Make that ice chest do work for you ! Great limit and awesome report! 

Tight Lines & Gig'Em

Cm3


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice catch. Anytime you can catch a limit of flounder it was a great day.


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

*great catch!*

That isn't easy any more even during the fall flounder run to get a limit...that is awesome...bad part is I always see pictures like this when I am stuck at work! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy (Dec 25, 2007)

flounderchaser said:


> bad part is I always see pictures like this when I am stuck at work! Congrats!


Amen brother!


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

NICE.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Peacefull place to fish as well, great little pond . Nice report.


----------



## FLEABIT (Apr 26, 2008)

too cool, been a long time since that's happened to me


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

congrats!!!


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Great job! Seeing more and more flounder being caught this year.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

allright!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea1973 (Oct 26, 2006)

waderdude832 said:


> when i left were the fish still holding up under the bridge


did ya catch some of 'em flatfish yourself there with martY?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

live2fish-fish2live said:


> What area are you fishing, its not much of a report if you only report what you caught and what you caught them on........


Nice report, don't worry, some folks find fault in everything.

Nice mess of fish you got there.


----------

